# Mortal Kombat X



## mr.wolf (14 Aprile 2015)

Mortal Kombat X è il nuovo episodio della omonima serie creata e prodotta da NetherRealm Studios per le console di nuova generazione, PS4, Xbox One e per Pc.

Il genere è, come per tutti i titoli della serie, picchiaduro.

Il gioco è disponibile in Italia dal 14 Aprile 2015.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni, i trucchi e le discussioni su Mortal Kombat X.

Ecco la copertina del videogioco. FOTO


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Aprile 2015)




----------



## mr.wolf (16 Aprile 2015)

lo comprerò appena scenderà un pò il prezzo


----------



## Brain84 (17 Aprile 2015)

Idem! Da fan della saga, non me lo lascerò scappare


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2015)

La miglior fatality è senza dubbio la seconda di Cassie Cage


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2015)

Madonna, Mortal Kombat su PS4


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, Mortal Kombat su PS4



Ma è normale penso. Come saga è sempre stata disponibile un po' ovunque fin dal primo capitolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è normale penso. Come saga è sempre stata disponibile un po' ovunque fin dal primo capitolo.


Non in quel senso, intendevo dire finalmente Mortal Kombat per la Next Gen.


----------

